# BNR Stainless Steel Catless Downpipe - AVAILABLE NOW!



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

It's finally HERE! BNR is excited to introduce the very first available catless downpipe for your 2nd Gen Cruze Turbo! Made from 309 Stainless Steel and TIG welded for durability, these downpipes will last for years to come!
Get yours TODAY by clicking the product link! These are IN STOCK and ready to ship.

BNR Catless Downpipe 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T LE2


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks great.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Sweet. I am glad to see parts becoming available. It would be nice to see some numbers or track times


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for your orders! Looking forward to what you all think of these pieces


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Does the first gen cruze midpipe bolt to this or is that in the works? I'd like to delete the resonator and go full catless with the stock muffler.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

Do you guys have any dynos or track results with this upgrade? I am very interested in this, the CAI and tune you offer. Please PM me a package deal. 2017 LT cruze auto


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Choda said:


> Do you guys have any dynos or track results with this upgrade? I am very interested in this, the CAI and tune you offer. Please PM me a package deal. 2017 LT cruze auto




+1!!!! Where are all the supporting numbers???
Please share more info, as you have struck our interest!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Choda said:


> Do you guys have any dynos or track results with this upgrade? I am very interested in this, the CAI and tune you offer. Please PM me a package deal. 2017 LT cruze auto



I haven't had the downpipe on the dyno yet, the one we used for initial tuning development has been booked up and I'm waiting for a spot. But one of our customers with a BNR downpipe and a mild BNR tune went [email protected] if that helps any. Based on the airflow numbers I'm seeing before/after downpipe I would expect to see a 10-15HP gain, maybe closer to 20.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I would assume that gas mileage would improve with this downpipe due to less back pressure after the turbo. The smaller volume of the 2.5" tubing should improve the o2 sensor accuracy as well as increase exhaust velocity and scavenging. All good things. Just waiting for the secondary cat and resonator delete to go along with this.


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

^^^ i would hope so


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Any word on how the car feels with the downpipe? MPG's? Any input is nice to hear.


----------



## Beefy1.4Cruze (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey @[email protected] will these ever be coming back to the site? Just started modding my Gen2 this year, looking to upgrade my turbo and wanting a new downpipe, but having a hard time finding anyone that makes something for the Gen2


----------

